# Critique my mini alps



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Note these are F2 and 5-6 months old in these pics.


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

The second one is SOO cute!!!!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah that's my Pepper she isn't from the greatest lines or have wonderful confirmation but she is my baby. I bottle fed her from day one. I lost her twin brother when he was born and she was raised in my apartment that I lived in last winter.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's a pic of her as a baby and again when I first shaved her.
She is set up in the second pic better than the one I posted above. She actually looks decent in this one.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here are a few more for critique. Not all mini.
#1 Lily- standard Togg doe
#2 Calico- standard Alpine doeling
#3 Starburst- standard yearling Alpine.
#4 Gingham- standard Alpine doeling. Half sister to Calico
#5 Belle again up close- mini alp doeling
#6 Maisey- standard French alpine doeling (bad pic)
#7 Lacey- standard French Alpine. Half sister to Maisey, Calico, and Gingham
#8 Zeus- F1 mini alpine buck
#9 April- standard Oberhasli doe. 
I have more but let's not overwhelm you with too may right off lol (sarcasm) I know I over did it already.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll try do some soon


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Cool thanks


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

First Mini-Alpine:
*Pros:*
-Wide forehead
-Strong jaw
-Wide nostrils, but not too open
-Neck blends smoothly into brisket
-Good brisket
-Good width in chest
-Excellent topline, smooth & long
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in rear & middle barrel
-Good spring of ribs
-Nice incurve to thigh
-Ok pasterns
-Flat boned

*Cons:*
-Short neck
-Neck should blend better into top of withers
-Front legs seem to bow out a little at the knees
-Short rump
-Steep rump
-Should be more uphill
-Could be more refined
-Could use more body length

Second Mini Alpine:
*Pros:*
-She's got such a cute face!
-Wide forehead
-Decent neck length
-Good brisket
-Shoulder/neck/brisket blended nicely
-Smooth topline
-Good incurve to thigh
-Rump is more level then first doeling
-Front legs are good
-Fine boned
-Flat boned
-Good spring of ribs
-Ok depth in middle barrel
-Good dairy character
-Good dairy wedge
-Uphill in second picture

*Cons:*
-Lacks depth basically everywhere
-Cowed Hocked
-Short rump
-Not uphill in first picture
-Neck to top of withers should blend better

Toggenburg Doe:
*Pros:*
-Wide head
-Strong jaw
-Smooth, feminine neck
-Long neck
-Neck well blended to shoulder & brisket
-Good brisket
-Tight shoulder
-Flat boned
-Fore legs are straight and strong
-Good fore pasterns
-Ribs are all facing back
-Good body depth
-Good body length
-Good length of rump
-Rump is fairly level
-Udder is well attached in fore
-Teats are a nice size

*Cons:*
-Back legs are a bit posty
-Cow hocked
-Rump could be a tad more level
-Could use a better chest floor

And I'm done for today  More another day


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you! Lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Calico:
She's kind of hard to critique from this angle, because it's shooting kind of from the back and down at her. A square on picture taken at her level would help quite a bit 

Pros:
-Very open
-Very flat boned
-Very angular
-Clean, sharp neck
-Clean throat latch
-Good ear set
-Good length of neck
-Good brisket
-Clean, sharp withers
-Neck/shoulder/brisket blends nicely
-Excellent front legs
-Fore pasterns look good
-Level topline
-Good length from hips to pins
-Good incurve to thigh
-Good back legs
-Tight, clean shoulder
-Very well blended
-Has a good balanced look to her
-Looks to have good width

Cons:
-She needs more depth, but that may come as she matures
-Could use a tad more length
-Rump is a tad short

Very promising looking girl!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Starburst:

Pros:
-Long bodied
-Very smooth and well conditioned
-Long jaw
-Good ear set
-Smooth neck
-Neck/shoulder blends very smoothly
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in rear and middle barrel
-Good spring of ribs
-Tight smooth shoulder
-Good straight fore legs
-Good length of rump
-Good body capacity
-Good pasterns - fore and back
-Smooth, well blended


Cons:
-Lacks depth in jaw
-Short necked
-Lacks brisket (this might be because her front legs are pulled forward too much)
-Not uphill
-Lacks dairy character
-Hips are higher then withers
-Course throat latch
-Steep rump
-Not well proportioned
-Lacks refinement


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Gingham:
Not a good picture to critique, I'm afraid  Not square on or at her level.

Pros:
-Deep jaw
-Lean, long neck
-Feminine neck
-Level topline
-Fairly good depth in heart girth
-Good spring of ribs
-Ribs seem to be facing back
-Good body length
-Good barrel capacity for a young dairy doe
-Good depth in rear barrel
-Fairly good rump length
-Good incurve to thigh
-Flat boned
-Nice length of chine
-Barrel, hip and hindquarter is all well blended and smooth


Cons:
-Course throat latch
-Shoulder blade is too sharp, should blend more smoothly into neck
-Front pasterns look a tad weak
-Steep rump
-Not uphill
-Could use a bit more refinement

I bet she would look better in a square-on picture taken at her level


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Cedar Point Kikos  I appreciate all your input. I'm too novice at deciphering show quality yet. This is helping me learn as well. Calico actually was shown in 4-H this year by my 10 year old son and she did very well. She was extremely well-behaved!! Shocking for a doeling that has never been shown and not led much. Starburst and Lilly have been shown by their previous owners at their county fairs and did very well too. I still have soooo much to learn but I'm on my way.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't honestly critique Maisey with that picture  I think she's a really nice doe, but too many cons will come out with that picture 

Lacey:
Pros:
-Deep jaw
-Fairly clean throat latch
-Clean, feminine neck
-Neck blends cleanly into shoulder & brisket
-Tight clean shoulder
-Good straight for legs
-Good fore pasterns
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good spring of barrel
-Good depth in rear and middle barrel
-Good body capacity
-Smooth, level topline
-Rump is a nice length
-Smooth and well blended body
-Decent body length
-Ribs facing back
-Good back legs
-Good back pasterns


Cons:
-Short jaw & muzzle
-Face is too short
-Neck a tad short
-Lacks brisket
-Body could be a tad longer
-Steep rump
-Could be a bit more refined
-Could use more dairy character


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Zeus:
Pros:
-Long jaw
-Deep jaw
-Wide forehead
-Well set ears
-Flared nostrils without being too open
-Pretty clean throat latch
-Good neck length
-Neck is well blended into shoulders
-Neck is well blended into brisket
-Good brisket
-Good tight shoulder
-Straight legs
-Good pasterns
-Excellent body length
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good spring of ribs
-Open
-Flat boned
-Smooth level topline
-Smooth well blended body
-Uphill
-I think his rump is pretty level..can't really see it 
-Excellent dairy character
-Looks to have good width


Cons:
-Short looking rump
-Lacks power in hindquarters
-Lacks depth in rear and middle barrel
-Lacks body capacity
-Lacks chest floor


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

April:
Pros:
-Well set ears
-Wide forehead
-Long muzzle
-Nostrils are open, without being too loose
-Taking a guess: I think her neck is a decent length
-Good brisket
-Tight, clean shoulder
-Neck blends nicely into shoulder blade
-Good fore legs
-Flat boned
-Open
-Good dairy character
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in rear and middle barrel
-Good body capacity
-Good body length
-Smooth, level topline
-Nice length of rump
-Good back legs
-Good back pasterns
-Nice incurve to thigh
-Slender, refined legs
-Smooth, well blended body
-Ribs facing back
-I'm guessing she has good width
- and that she's uphill


Cons:
-Steep rump
-Fore pasterns look a tad weak
-Could be a tad longer
-Lacks chest floor


VERY nice doe!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Now, hopefully some other folks will chip in!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks ☺ April is a nice doe. She is bred to my Nigerian buck. Gonna hopefully have some NICE mini obers come spring


----------

